# Arlovski-Nelson Tapped for CBS



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

> At least two fighters will not sit on the sidelines following the postponement of Affliction’s Oct. 4 “Day of Reckoning” event in Las Vegas.
> 
> Former UFC champion Andrei Arlovski (13-5) and IFL kingpin Roy Nelson (13-2) have been offered a heavyweight bout at EliteXC “Heat” Oct. 4 at the BankAtlantic Center in Sunrise, Fla. The event will be aired live on CBS.
> 
> ...


Source-http://shitdog.com/news/news/arlovski-nelson-tapped-for-cbs-14524


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow really good fight to put together with not much time left. This plus Daley/Shields and Radach/Ninja makes this a card I really want to see.

AA should put a hurting on Nelson though.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Beat me to it. This should be great, if only to see Arlovski. Good to see he doesn't want to wait around.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

If Arlovski could wreck Rothwell that badly, he's going to roll through Roy Nelson. Nelson's striking is pretty good, but all Arlovski needs to do is wait for him to gas from carrying those triplets around.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

AA should roll but it definitely makes me want to watch this card more. I was going to watch it anyway as it's free but this is actually a good move for EliteXC after a string of bad news lately. It will at least draw some of Arlovski's fans to this event- now if they would actually market this card and do at least a half-ass promotion for it it might get better ratings.​


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

Walker said:


> AA should roll but it definitely makes me want to watch this card more. I was going to watch it anyway as it's free but this is actually a good move for EliteXC after a string of bad news lately. It will at least draw some of Arlovski's fans to this event- now if they would actually market this card and do at least a half-ass promotion for it it might get better ratings.​



you straight up beat me to it. w/ the sloppy advertising and anticipated sloppy ratings... this is a really smart move. real mma fans are going to want to check this out along w/ the other kimbo fans, whatever they may be called.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow this is amazing. This is a better HW fight then any of the fights on tap in the UFC.

Can't wait for this.

Nelson is gonna be a real tough fight for Arlovski and if he pulls it off then IMO he will be the #3 HW in the world.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, if this really happens this will be sweet! I was planning to just record the event and watch later but Arlovski on network TV?! I will be watching live for sure!!


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

This is a pleasant surprise. Arlovski should smoke him but that could be my bias speaking there. I'm still pissed that we won't get to see Arlovski/Big Nog though.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Nelson is no joke Legend. Him beating Arlovski wouldn't be a huge upet to be honest it would be an upset but not a huge one.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I know he is not a joke why do you think I put "that could be my bias speaking"


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Damn nice fight. This is a HUGE opportunity for Nelson here, and I think he can pose quite a few problems for AA. But I think Arlovski is going to pull it out, but man would that be a great win for Roy.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

The Legend said:


> I know he is not a joke why do you think I put "that could be my bias speaking"


K I'm sorry Just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I hope this fight will settle the debate between UFC heavyweights vs Fat IFL dudes


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> I hope this fight will settle the debate between UFC heavyweights vs Fat IFL dudes


lol there is one?


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

fat ifl dud LOL 
AA via 1 rd tko


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> lol there is one?


Well the UFC basically didnt want Nelson because hes a fat ass. If he goes into this fight and wins or at least has a really good showing then I think it would be kind of poetic justice for him.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

OW!

This announcement gave me a hemmorhoid. :thumb02:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Nelson is no joke Legend. Him beating Arlovski wouldn't be a huge upet to be honest it would be an upset but not a huge one.


I think it would be a pretty serious upset at this point. Roy may be no joke but he is basically a not quite as good version of Ben Rothwell and Arlovski manhandled Rothwell.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Nelson is much more well rounded then Rothwell and is a better fighter on the ground then him. Arlovski isn't good on the ground and Nelson could defiantly submit him if he isn't ready.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Its Sort Of Ironic....*

....that Affliction and EliteXC are co-promoting considering EXC banned all there fighters from advertising Affliction wear a few months back. Now EXC and Affliction need each other to stay alive.

Anyways this fight isn't as grand as Fedor/Arlovski or Arlovski vs. Barnett but it should be an interesting fight. I think Nelson will pull off the upset.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

that would be awesome


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I dont get the Nelson hype in here, Arlovski will slaughter him, Nelson is lazy, the guy has alot of talent but he lazier when it comes to getting in shape than BJ ever was and how many people have bitched about how lazy Penn is?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Bonnar426 said:


> ....that Affliction and EliteXC are co-promoting considering EXC banned all there fighters from advertising Affliction wear a few months back. Now EXC and Affliction need each other to stay alive.
> 
> Anyways this fight isn't as grand as Fedor/Arlovski or Arlovski vs. Barnett but it should be an interesting fight. I think Nelson will pull off the upset.


Is it really co-promotion? Does Affliction need to be involved for Arlovski to fight Nelson? I thought their contracts were non-exclusive.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice move by EXC to get a legit HW fight on the card, Arvolski can also help draw some more UFC fans to tune in rather than watch a UFC rerun on Spike.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

o wow, that would be pretty awsome,
Arlovski vs kimbo would be so badass,
10 second ko for arlovski.

Make that fight happen


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

bbjd7 said:


> Nelson is much more well rounded then Rothwell and is a better fighter on the ground then him. Arlovski isn't good on the ground and Nelson could defiantly submit him if he isn't ready.



Since when is Arlovski not good on the ground? :dunno:

He has really good TDD, good subs and has never been submitted.


----------



## VAMP3D (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm confused. Perhaps I haven't read enough, or I had too much Absinthe and can't see straight, but how is AA fighting on the 4th and the 11th. I assume I misread something. 

I prefer the short simple answer with no smartass remarks, but I'll take what I deserve.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

VAMP3D said:


> I'm confused. Perhaps I haven't read enough, or I had too much Absinthe and can't see straight, but how is AA fighting on the 4th and the 11th. I assume I misread something.
> 
> I prefer the short simple answer with no smartass remarks, but I'll take what I deserve.


The Affliction show on the 11th was cancelled.


----------



## VAMP3D (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Actually i see this fight being kind of close. With Arlovski winning by decision. Nelson isn't some POS fighter, Arlovski is going to have to work for this win.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Nelson is much more well rounded then Rothwell and is a better fighter on the ground then him. Arlovski isn't good on the ground and Nelson could defiantly submit him if he isn't ready.


You do know that Arlovski has taken silver medals in ***** right?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

The Legend said:


> You do know that Arlovski has taken silver medals in ***** right?


You have seen Arlovski on the ground right? He cheated to beat Pe de Pano. Sylvia got right up after he rocked him in the 2nd fight and The only part of the fight with Arlovksi Rothwell won was on the ground.

Andrei's ground game isn't good.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I would have to say that this fight is far more interesting to me than Gina vs. whoever and Kimbo vs. Ken. 

It's about time you did something right elite. Good Job.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I want to know how he cheated against Pe de Pano? That was Pe de Pano's fault the ref(I am pretty sure it was Herb Dean) told them to stand and Pe de Pano said no. Arlovski's punch might of slid to the back of Pe de Pano's head a little bit but that would of never happened, if he would of just stood up like the ref told him to. The second Sylvia fight I am not even sure if Andrei went for a sub(I haven't watched for a while) but he should of in my opinion instead of trying to finish off Sylvia(I apologise in advance if he did go for a sub but I am not sure he did.) I haven't seen his fight with Rothwell I didn't get the PPV I'll look for it somewhere when I get the time.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray (May 4, 2008)

Arlovski did cheat like crazy in the Marcio Cruz fight.


In the beginig he threw some shot to Cruzs heads when he got a leg. When they were on the ground Arlovski kicked him in the face to get out of the heal hook. Later on he held o to the cage and delivered several more shots to the back of the head (you can even hear Herb Dean warning him on it). In all fairness Arlovski should have been disqualified for all of these infractions.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

The Legend said:


> I want to know how he cheated against Pe de Pano? That was Pe de Pano's fault the ref(I am pretty sure it was Herb Dean) told them to stand and Pe de Pano said no. Arlovski's punch might of slid to the back of Pe de Pano's head a little bit but that would of never happened, if he would of just stood up like the ref told him to. The second Sylvia fight I am not even sure if Andrei went for a sub(I haven't watched for a while) but he should of in my opinion instead of trying to finish off Sylvia(I apologise in advance if he did go for a sub but I am not sure he did.) I haven't seen his fight with Rothwell I didn't get the PPV I'll look for it somewhere when I get the time.


Let's see. He kicked Pe de Pano in the face to keep from getting caught in a submission and while it was an accident it was also illegal. He also grabbed the fence to keep Pe de Pano from rolling into a kneebar. And then he finished the fight with illegal strikes but that doesn't really matter.

Arlovski's ground game is the biggest myth in MMA. I had a discussion with Fedor>ALL about it a couple months ago. People just assume it's good and it's really not.


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

i think its histerical when you compare the level of talent in the AA/nelson fight to that of kimbo/ken.. yet the latter is the main event. love it.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Arlovski is going to knock him out. He'll be too fast for Nelson on the feet


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Nelson is a disgrace to MMA and Im so glad theUFC didnt sign him. He gives mma a bad image. He is a freakin slob and if I was a fighter that trained 6-8 hours a day I would hate this guy. AA is gonna slap him and Im gonna love it. WAR ARLOVSKI!!

On a side note, AA has pretty good submissions. Not great by any means. But against Cruz he was clearly outclassed on the ground, but so wouldnt 99% of HW's.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Jdun he was losing to Rothwell on the ground.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> Nelson is a disgrace to MMA and Im so glad theUFC didnt sign him. He gives mma a bad image. He is a freakin slob and if I was a fighter that trained 6-8 hours a day I would hate this guy. AA is gonna slap him and Im gonna love it. WAR ARLOVSKI!!
> 
> On a side note, AA has pretty good submissions. Not great by any means. But against Cruz he was clearly outclassed on the ground, but so wouldnt 99% of HW's.


So you dislike Roy Nelson because he's fat?

Honestly, I think he's a tough fight for any HW. I don't think he can beat a lot of top tier guys, but I think he would def. make them work hard for the victory.

I don't recall even seeing him gas horribly in a fight.

Does Mark Hunt piss you off too? lol.

I'm not trying to be d*ck, I'm just not completely sure I understand your position on Roy Nelson. I don't understand how anyone could not like that guy.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Arlovski has some sick leg locks and a awesome sprawl, I really can't take a dump on his ground game. He seems more concerned with his boxing though.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Watching ShoXC they confirmed the fight!!! dunno if this was posted already, i just saw it and added this post...


i cant wait to see AA school another mofo!!!! im still pissed the UFC didnt sign him again....... anyway AA on free TV?! i am so fuckin there!!!


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

JuggNuttz said:


> Watching ShoXC they confirmed the fight!!! dunno if this was posted already, i just saw it and added this post...
> 
> 
> i cant wait to see AA school another mofo!!!! im still pissed the UFC didnt sign him again....... anyway AA on free TV?! i am so fuckin there!!!


But AA is going to have a pretty tuff fight on his hands. This isn't an automatics win.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

yorT said:


> But AA is going to have a pretty tuff fight on his hands. This isn't an automatics win.


didnt say was a sure win, or that his fight was against a chump.... but.............


but i myself am sure that he will win! hence ill be putting points on him, and if you think its so close... why not do a sig bet? ;-)


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Arlovski has some sick leg locks and a awesome sprawl, I really can't take a dump on his ground game. He seems more concerned with his boxing though.


His leg locks are good and his takedown defense is some of the best in MMA. But his ground game isn't good. I would say of the top 10 it's probably worse then anyone but Sylvia, and depending on who is your #9 and#10 are Aleks E.

But guys like Overeem and Mir who are on some top 10's are both better on the ground then Arlovski IMO.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Nelson lost to Rothwell, and Arlovksi destroyed Rothwell. Nelson is not even in Arlokvski's league. Nelson has never beaten a high level fighter. It's not going to the ground, because Nelson is going to get knocked out quick.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> But guys like Overeem and Mir who are on some top 10's are both better on the ground then Arlovski IMO.


I don't wanna sound harsh but are you serious? You think Overeem is better on the ground than Arlovski? I agree that Arlovski isn't one of the better ground guys in the top 10 albeit he can hold his own enough to not get submitted, but Overeem?:confused02:


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> I don't wanna sound harsh but are you serious? You think Overeem is better on the ground than Arlovski? I agree that Arlovski isn't one of the better ground guys in the top 10 albeit he can hold his own enough to not get submitted, but Overeem?:confused02:


overeem has a pretty damn good ground game actually
still against the top 10's hes among the worst but id say its slightly above arlovskis
AA just has really great TDD, some of the best in the world actually
by no means is he a slouch on the ground but look at the top 10 guys
you got guys like fedor nog werdum its tough not to be at the bottom of the barrel


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

nevrsummr13 said:


> overeem has a pretty damn good ground game actually
> still against the top 10's hes among the worst but id say its slightly above arlovskis
> AA just has really great TDD, some of the best in the world actually
> by no means is he a slouch on the ground but look at the top 10 guys
> you got guys like fedor nog werdum its tough not to be at the bottom of the barrel


No way Overeem has better ground game than Arlovski. Overeem is a kickboxer who learned a few submissions over the last few years, Arlovski is a ***** expert and has much more well-rounded sub game that he chooses not to use much anymore cause hey, its more fun to KO people.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

JuggNuttz said:


> didnt say was a sure win, or that his fight was against a chump.... but.............
> 
> 
> but i myself am sure that he will win! hence ill be putting points on him, and if you think its so close... why not do a sig bet? ;-)


Why would i sig bet if I think it is going to be close. Plus i think aa is going win, just think it is going to be somewhat close.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Arlovski_Fan said:


> I don't wanna sound harsh but are you serious? You think Overeem is better on the ground than Arlovski? I agree that Arlovski isn't one of the better ground guys in the top 10 albeit he can hold his own enough to not get submitted, but Overeem?:confused02:


Everytime I see Andrei on the ground he looks like shit.

I've seen Overeem look great on the ground in the past so yea I would say Overeem has a better ground game then Arlovski.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

So is this fight official yet or what?


----------



## Synyster (May 28, 2007)

yea, it's official


----------

